# Show Your Poodle's.............



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that's going to be stinking hard to beat! Will sort through photos when I can to share the stink from my end. (On stop now, you KNOW I'm talking about _poodle stink eye!_)

ETA, Okay, here you are! The picture of someone who is NOT amused! :at-wits-end:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok make way for me too!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Sheandg (Feb 21, 2014)

Foxy's stink eye









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll play 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have NO idea what stink eye means... LOL my English, like I always say... it fails me sometimes! 

But looking at the photos above...

  hehehehehe 

They look so cute and funny!!!!!!!!!! 

Since I don't know what it means exactly I just compiled a few photos with expressive Poodle eyes .... 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I found one too


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lou said:


> I have NO idea what stink eye means... LOL my English, like I always say... it fails me sometimes!
> 
> But looking at the photos above...
> 
> ...


LOU
......A stinkeye is the same as someone giving you a 'dirty look' that tells you that they are very displeased with you! You know, that kinda squinty eyed , disgusted, you are not my favorite person right now look!!!LOL!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I still like Bonnie's stink eye in this one.  "Do I reaaaally have to put up with this guy?"


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> LOU
> 
> ......A stinkeye is the same as someone giving you a 'dirty look' that tells you that they are very displeased with you! You know, that kinda squinty eyed , disgusted, you are not my favorite person right now look!!!LOL!!



HahahHahHhaha I love your explanation!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Smiley's "just let me go eat my bone!" stink eye


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I get the stink eye often. Usually when I've taken something away, even if I replace it with something else and I act like the new object is fabulous. No pics of it though. I will have to try and get one. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Is this a stinkeye? 

I think I know what y'all mean now...

This is Lou begging me to play fetch (just a few minutes ago!!)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Most definitely stink eye!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Funny thread.

Well, this is not a Poodle, but here are a couple of good stink eye pics from a couple years back in Idaho:






Here's Maurice's best stink eye



Matisse has a look like, how did I wind up here? Why won't Jose` play? What's his point?



Is that a hint of a glare or is he just deep in thought?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

These are ALL hilarious! Here's a stink eye from Jack's puppyhood:


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I must say, these pictures are all quite adorable, for grumpy poodle faces.

In this picture it looks like Margot is saying "enough with the pictures Mom"


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Santa Hat Stink Eye*









Maggie was really angry at me for dressing her like Santa!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread is really cute and funny!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Lou said:


> This thread is really cute and funny!!!!!!


Shows how much personality our sweet Poodles have.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Leave me alone. I just want to sleep


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG, a cuter picture I have never seen...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I think this one qualifies. He was asleep and I wanted to get a picture and so I called his name and told him to look at me. This is what I got in return............


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

This is the best stinkeye pic I have of Ember so far. Its her, 'why do you call my name just so you can take a picture' face


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Newmum said:


> This is the best stinkeye pic I have of Ember so far. Its her, 'why do you call my name just so you can take a picture' face


Oh yes, I know that one very well... :lol: It's not my fault you're super adorable, Beau...<3


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

"Maaaan, I just wanted to go to sleep on the comfy Humanoid Bed... what did I do to deserve this?!"


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another classic Jack: "What do you want NOW?!"


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Most of ruby's stink eyes are when she's tired! She's like," okay i am tired, that means don't touch me, don't talk to me, don't even look at me!"

As of she's saying to herself do these people really have to be stomping around in the kitchen at this hour?

















Turn off the light mom I'm going back to sleep!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

These pictures are all so darn cute!


----------



## katypalmer0615 (Mar 20, 2014)

mom! "Stop taking pictures of me and let me sleep" stink eye  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A little stink eye with :aetsch: included!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Molly is just the cutest girl, with her little tongue sticking out.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

This is Finn looking unimpressed - he insists on jumping in the lake even when it's cold outside. It takes forever for him to dry, and on this day he was just so chilled even in the house - so......


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Older pictures of Kennedy doing the stink eye


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My guess is she's telling me what she really thinks about the jacket. And the boots.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

This is Nico a day after I brought home a foster dog. "Really, Mom?" 

(He has since been adopted - yay! He was really sweet. And he and Nico became fast friends.)

However, Nico has no problem throwing a stink eye if she feels a situation calls for one.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, I love this thread, every poodle is so funny and cute!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love all their faces! They really make me smile!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a great thread !!! Thanks all of you for making my day .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is not the stinkeye but I didn't know where to post this, thought you guys might dig this. LOL

Apollo is outfitted with Bluetooth !! 

Hahahahahahah  check out the non-stop tail wags!!! He's such a sweet boy!! 

Ps. That toy is a little doll part of a trio of dolls that go inside a bus hehehehe 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Too funny!!!!! What a character he is!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Not got many of Pippin with "the look", but found this one from when she was 11 weeks old... and fed up of getting dressed to go out :biggrin:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> A little stink eye with :aetsch: included!


*This is amazing! A win!*


:first: :congrats:


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

HAHAHA!! I have the best picture to add to this thread!

Winnie does NOT approve


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Miss Lou: We need new toys! Puh-leeeeeeeease ? 








Miss Lou: Ok, fine! New treats then! 








Mr. Apollo: You heard her!! Look how cute we are! We deserve all kinds of good stuff! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

*Gibson stink eye*

Crappy cell phone pic but it's a serious stink eye.


----------



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

I snapped this last night. Bishops dad started talking cars with a random guy at the gas station. 









Bishop thinks daddy talks too much!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Go away....leave me alone! Can't you see I'm busy?!!!!!! :freaked-out:


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Gee Mom, I don't want to go in yet.


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

Was it something I said?


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Lovely stink photos! I never got a pic of Harvey ( RIP) doing that sort f face, he was always happy looking x


----------



## alanw (Dec 30, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> I found one too


Is this one of Sylvia from Shaftesbury looks just like ours


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's Pierre's best, most irritated stink eye:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

alanw said:


> Is this one of Sylvia from Shaftesbury looks just like ours


Hi, 

I have no idea where is she from, she is "second hand". I got her from a family who did not want her anymore at the age of 7 months.... it was quite chaotic when I picked her up so I never asked about the breeder..... but I was wondering often since.. have you got any pics of your baby? 
All I know is that she was born 9th of April 2013. 

I might email the previous owner and ask her about the breeder.  

Here is another one of her - sitting in the bicycle basket looking back at me (around 10pm)..... she is probably thinking "Mom stop chatting and lets go home already!!"


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka saves the stinkeye for his BFF at the park.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

The "Who took my beer?"







stink-eye


----------



## alanw (Dec 30, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have no idea where is she from, she is "second hand". I got her from a family who did not want her anymore at the age of 7 months.... it was quite chaotic when I picked her up so I never asked about the breeder..... but I was wondering often since.. have you got any pics of your baby?
> All I know is that she was born 9th of April 2013.
> ...



This our poppy


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Your poppy is cute  How old is she? On that pic her hair looks much thicker to me than Lucia's. 

I have texted the person I got Lucia from and asked her about the breeder but didn't get too far with her... lol... 
She said: _"She came from a good breeder from Essex cost a lot of money. Can't remember the name"_
When I tried to push her for more info, she just replied that she doesn't remember now, it was a long time ago. Guess there are some things I will never know. 

I strongly suspect that she came from some byb .... she is not KC registered but I love her no matter what. She is a sweet little dog. To me she is a rescue, since she was not wanted anymore by the family that originally bought her from the breeder.


----------



## alanw (Dec 30, 2013)

Poppy will be 2 this sept. She was due her hair cut on that picture. But she came from Shaftesbury Dorset she is KC registered and she cost us just under a £1000 but worth every penny 
We did have a miniature but didn't do our home work and he cost us loads at the vets and behavior clinic but sadly we had no choice but to have him put down as everybody believed he had brain damage and he turned so nasty it was very worrying when the grandchildren came round 
The wife didn't want another one but it was me then persuaded her and we have never regretted it
This pic was at about 9 months


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Well I tried to get Beau to play, so I was waving this toy around in front of him and making it "walk" around him... he just stared at me like "Seriously mom?". He didn't even follow it with his eyes! Lol. So much for play time.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They seem quite serious staring me down like that... All for a chest scratching  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

